# Thoughts?



## HunterK300 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey, I am new here, but I wanted to get some thoughts on a photoshop project that I did. If I am posting in the wrong area, or doing anything wrong, please feel free to let me know. 

I took the picture of the girl, but the background I found from google images. 

The image file was too big, so here I uploaded it to photobucket: 

http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww225/HunterK300/Final_zpsd32b6260.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## Designer (Jan 13, 2015)

This thread would fit better in this:

Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery | Photography Forum

Some thoughts:

It doesn't make sense for the girl to be holding her smaller self in her hand.

Some other figure there would be better, IMO.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 13, 2015)

I quite like the concept.  Images containing "clones" are quite common and enjoyable to look at.  Designer forgot to put his surrealist hat on  

The image you made shows you understand the basics of compositing two images together, but when you plan to superimpose one image onto another, you have to get the lighting and the perspective right.

As it is, your background is sharper than your subject, giving the impression that you missed focus.  Also, your model is "too close" to the lens in comparison to the background, which makes my brain think it's been shot with wide angle lens and you stood too close to her, yet we don't see the distortion normally associated with using a wide angle lens.  She needs to be a bit "further away" to make it seem natural.

I like how you've lit the girl up with yellow to try to match the "flame" in her hand, but it doesn't blend particularly well with the colour range of your background.

As I said, it shows you had a vision of what you wanted to do, but some work is needed to make the two images fit together better.


----------



## wfooshee (Jan 26, 2015)

I was distracted by the multiple vignettes. The little image in the hand is vignetted around the yellow, then the overall image is vignetted. That overall vignette is too close to the subject and too strong, with too sharp a transition. That may actually be on your background image, though, I can't tell for sure.

I agree that the background is too sharp. Maybe apply an overall blur to the layer it's in, or before assembling the composite.

A way to simulate to light of the "flame" in the hand is to shoot that shot with a small light bulb, maybe a 12V automotive light, or a couple of Christmas tree lights, depending on how bright you want it to be. Rig up some kind of stand to hold it at the right height, have the model put her hands under it to light the hands and her face. When you build the composite you'll be placing the small self over the bulb, it disappears leaving the glow, and you simply erase the stand so the background layer only shows through.


----------

